
The Coronavirus and Carbon Emissions - jelliclesfarm
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/26/climate/nyt-climate-newsletter-coronavirus.html
======
sigmaprimus
I made this exact observation last night in a comment on another thread and
was virtually crucified for stating it.

It is a horrible disease but a reduction in emissions is still a good thing
no? I guess it's sort of like Bernie praising Castro for increasing literacy.

------
mtmail
Summary seems to be: there is a drop and expected to be back at same level
after the virus outbreak is finished/managed.

